# Fuel mileage



## Mo (Feb 24, 2006)

Do the mid-profile FWs get better fuel mileage than the more conventional style?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2006)

Fuel mileage

Mo, Most of the 5th wheel I have owned got great milage as they had no engine :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: .  Sorry for the dig but, just couldn't let it pass.  Yes, the low and mid profile will be easier to tow and have less wind resistance therefore you should get better MPG IMO.  Type of tow vehicle and driving habits will matter more.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## hertig (Feb 26, 2006)

Fuel mileage

Lower = less wind resistance = better mileage.  Perhaps a TT would get better mileage than a 5th wheel.  Of course, if you are tall, you have to walk around in it hunched over and knocking your head on the light fixtures.

Of course, heaver = worse mileage  and especially faster = worse mileage as well.  My mileage went up 25% slowing from speed limit (70 - 75) to 55 mph.  It was a lot less stressful too (for me at least; can't speak about the people behind me    )


----------



## Mo (Mar 5, 2006)

Fuel mileage

Thanks to the both of you. The reason I asked was that someone told me that at a certain point, the wind resistance kicks in and no matter what, you get the same mileage.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2006)

Fuel mileage

Can't agree with that Mo. The higher the unit the more resistance IMO.  Guess I base mine on if I had a hankerchief tied behind me I could still run but tie a sheet and I would be in reverse   :laugh:


----------



## AnotherRookie (Apr 15, 2006)

Fuel mileage

I disagree completely with the person who told you that the profile of the trailer made no difference after a while.  I used to tow a heavy utility trailer benind a 1 ton chevy with a 454.  Some loads were somewhat aerodynamic while others weren't.  Wind resistance was absolutely crucial.  For a long trip with only moderate grades, it may have been more important than weight, particularly if I was pulling into a headwind (within limits of course).  A heavy unaerodynamic load could cut my gas mileage in half compared to the trailer alone.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 15, 2006)

Fuel mileage

Mo, 
Last year I towed a 34' high profile 5th wheel that weighed 11,800.  We took it to my Mother in laws several times.  (No digs please, we get along just fine)  I would fill my truck and the gauge would be on 3/4 tank when I got there.  A couple of weeks ago I took a 29' mid profile that weighs about 8600.  I again filled the truck and the gauge was on 7/8 when I arrived.  The trip is about a hundred miles.  The combination of weight and profile made a big difference.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuel mileage

But you also need to factor in how far you are planning on towing and at what point does the fuel savings become significant.  Ken's hundred miler is a good example.  I don't think an extra quarter tank would be a deal breaker to have the bigger trailer if I wanted it.  If I made that round trip every week then it would be something to consider.  So I think how you are planning to travel is the major factor.  Call me Krazee


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 18, 2006)

Fuel mileage

I agree with Krazee 120%.  Personally, I have another trailer on order with the high profile, bedroom slide.  I just like it better and don't travel far enough to make me go with the smaller trailer.

Krazee, I was up your way yesterday.  Had to make a flying trip to Elkhart.  Left Sunday afternoon and drove to Ft. Wayne.  Got home this morning about 1:00am.  Thought about you driving up 75 from Dayton, but did not have your number to call or time to spare.  Catch you another time.


----------

